# Kabuki nips at my neck?



## iLoveMyKabuki (Mar 30, 2011)

We have only had our cockatiel since Sunday. He's really tame! He will come out of the cage without a fight and he loves to sit on our shoulder. Ever since yesterday though he has started nipping at my beauty marks on my shoulder, this morning causing it to bleed. I don't understand because he's really excited on my shoulder chirping away and bobbing his head (I assume he's happy lol) but then he starts looking around my shoulder and starts going after marks on me. Is this normal behavior, is he curious, or is he being mean to me? lol Any tips on how to get him to stop somewhat? Please help!


----------



## danadear (Dec 30, 2010)

He probably thinks your beauty marks are seeds or something and is trying to pick them up to eat them...lol..btw you are so lucky that he is so tame already. My Baily has been with us for four weeks and is still afraid.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He is just curious on what it is... If you want him to stop remove him from your shoulder


----------



## iLoveMyKabuki (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks guys! yeah I think he's just curious! he hasn't been doing it as often but still does it once in awhile. he's a very curious little guy, he's very bright! I am very lucky that he was so tamed when I got him. I have to say that the breeder I got him from is great! She raised him and his sibling's in her living room with her two kids so he's very good with kids. He even let her son put him in his backpack and not get mad. lol How is it going with Baily?


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

I have the exact same thing with Billy biting a tiny mole on my neck. I solved the problem by covering it with a bandaid. Yep, everyday!


----------



## iLoveMyKabuki (Mar 30, 2011)

Chez said:


> I have the exact same thing with Billy biting a tiny mole on my neck. I solved the problem by covering it with a bandaid. Yep, everyday!


thanks! I've thought about doing that and since you said it works I'm gonna get some band aids!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

haha Aero decided to pick a scab on my arm the other day so I had to put a sweater on.


----------

